# Noritz training class



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you taken the class and did you find it helpful. They are offering the tankless level 1 training at the Chicago office. I've been to too many "training" classes that turned out to be sales presentations. I'm not against a little sales presentation but would rather it be more technical.Your thoughts.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Have you taken the class and did you find it helpful. They are offering the tankless level 1 training at the Chicago office. I've been to too many "training" classes that turned out to be sales presentations. I'm not against a little sales presentation but would rather it be more technical.Your thoughts.


I have been to the one up in Elk Grove Village, for the Level 1 and the level 2 & 3 classes. The level one for Noritz is a true learn to properly size and install these units. Level 2 gets more into sales and such Level 3 is learning how to service them and they have you take a whole unit apart till all you have is an empty case then put it back together.

Oh and they do Pizza for the break


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm signing up, $20 for a Rinnai certification in march.

Got the finger on the trigger for two jobs lining up...

Going to make it interesting, I'm just sayin'.... :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm signing up, $20 for a Rinnai certification in march.
> 
> Got the finger on the trigger for two jobs lining up...
> 
> Going to make it interesting, I'm just sayin'.... :thumbup:


 They charge you for the class? Rinnai rep here gives the class for free.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe Adaqm does the trainings in IL. He's a good guy and you may learn something based on where you're at now. I learned on my first class, but that was done by one of the best in the business. Level 2 and 3 were a joke for me. I am leaps and bounds ahead of that. I did assist in level 3 trainings but the idiots that showed up didn't want to be challenged. I wish they would make you take a written test at the end before they give you your little paper of completion. 

You can take all three classes and not have a clue how to fix these units. Classroom time only gives you a small chance in properly fixing a unit, when there is a family standing in front of you and they have no hot water. Experience is key...get it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> They charge you for the class? Rinnai rep here gives the class for free.


 
Yep. The money doesn't bother me though...

I need it for the content. In my area I know I'm far better than a 100 by 100 image on a page of a website. < Pretty much what my competition does.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I believe Adaqm does the trainings in IL. He's a good guy and you may learn something based on where you're at now. I learned on my first class, but that was done by one of the best in the business. Level 2 and 3 were a joke for me. I am leaps and bounds ahead of that. I did assist in level 3 trainings but the idiots that showed up didn't want to be challenged. I wish they would make you take a written test at the end before they give you your little paper of completion.
> 
> You can take all three classes and not have a clue how to fix these units. Classroom time only gives you a small chance in properly fixing a unit, when there is a family standing in front of you and they have no hot water. Experience is key...get it.


 I had Adam for each of my classes. So he was able to answer all my questions, and we got into great detail of the units.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I had Adam for each of my classes. So he was able to answer all my questions, and we got into great detail of the units.


 
If you get into a bind and need his cell # let me know. It's good to have things like that for the weekend jobs and type specific issues. I've called my guy off hours a few times to get mani pressures for old units and such. They are usually pretty cool about it. All their voice mail recordings tells me, Noritz pays their bill so may as well use it need be. Those guys make us look like experts to the clients!!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I went to the 2 day Rinnai class in Denver. And every time my wholesaler has Rinnai come in I hit those classes. I got a nice, free Fieldpiece multimeter with manometer head. Hey Tankless, do you know a Cam, with Rinnai. He and Reggie Brown were some of the teaching reps I remember. I still call Cam from time to time.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I personally think the installation instruction manual is all you need to install a rinnai unit proper. Its not that difficult,just takes alittle time.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I personally think the installation instruction manual is all you need to install a rinnai unit proper. Its not that difficult,just takes alittle time.


 To install it sure. But breaking the unit down to a bare case and reassembling it, have it work and then have the instructors simulate failures, then diagnose it, and fix it. That is the point of the classes. Service on a tankless is a whole differant animal than the install. I like the fact that I can replace a heat exchanger in 35 minutes if I have to.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I personally think the installation instruction manual is all you need to install a rinnai unit proper. Its not that difficult,just takes alittle time.


I agree, but I'm looking at it more from the service end of it, I'd rather be able to fix it than tell them we need to call the rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I went but forgot everything shortly ...reading and hands on works better for me on mechanical stuff.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I thought you guys were talking about installing the units not repairing them. I thought they are so good they dont break


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

There ya go tryin to start sumthin TM, it's friday, have a cold one and relax:laughing::yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> There ya go tryin to start sumthin TM, it's friday, have a cold one and relax:laughing::yes:


Thats what the rep told me...they are so good they dont have problems and if they do have a problem it flashes a trouble code. I'm not uptight and dont resort to drugs or alcohol to relax. Have a great weekend:thumbsup:
I also checked with a few suppliers around town and nobody stocks any parts for the tankless water heaters around here so it doesn't really matter if you kn0ow whats wrong with it because you cant get the parts in town nless you stock them yourself and I just dont have the capital for that,plus I think the rep is correct...they are pretty reliable. Take your classes..I;m not discouraging anybody from that at all if thats what they want to do.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats what the rep told me...they are so good they dont have problems and if they do have a problem it flashes a trouble code. I'm not uptight and dont resort to drugs or alcohol to relax. Have a great weekend:thumbsup:
> I also checked with a few suppliers around town and nobody stocks any parts for the tankless water heaters around here so it doesn't really matter if you kn0ow whats wrong with it because you cant get the parts in town nless you stock them yourself and I just dont have the capital for that,plus I think the rep is correct...they are pretty reliable. Take your classes..I;m not discouraging anybody from that at all if thats what they want to do.


Good point. I will also do some checking here.

P.S. I never implied or stated anything about alcohol or drugs.:no::no:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Good point. I will also do some checking here.
> 
> P.S. I never implied or stated anything about alcohol or drugs.:no::no:


 No problem I guess its the different parts of the country we are from and things mean somthing different. Around here a "cold one" refers to cold beer and then the relax part.......I guess i jumped to a conclusion. Sorry:thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

wow, a feel good moment on the Zone:laughing:

makes me think of Ironranger:laughing:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Have you taken the class and did you find it helpful. They are offering the tankless level 1 training at the Chicago office. I've been to too many "training" classes that turned out to be sales presentations. I'm not against a little sales presentation but would rather it be more technical.Your thoughts.


 
I checked their site and couldn't find any info on the class. What day are they giving it? Do you have a phone number for registration?

Thanks.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> I checked their site and couldn't find any info on the class. What day are they giving it? Do you have a phone number for registration?
> 
> Thanks.


January 28th.
RSVP 847-472-6881 x5104
It's at the Elk Grove Village office 861 Busse Rd. hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> January 28th.
> RSVP 847-472-6881 x5104
> It's at the Elk Grove Village office 861 Busse Rd. hope this helps:thumbsup:


 Lets get a bunch of us that can make it to this to sign up, we will make it a meet and great as well


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Oh I thought you guys were talking about installing the units not repairing them. I thought they are so good they dont break


To the best of my knowledge, I am the only Noritz service provider in my area and this has been the case for about the last year or so. In that time I have received exactly 2 service requests, both were for fast food restaurants. The first was simply a case of an improper model being specified at new con. DV models only should be installed inside of restaurants or they grease up. We replaced it with a 931 DV. The second, I never actually went to because corporate was going to require us to double our insurance coverage in order to work on it, this despite the fact that I could have rebuilt their building twice with the coverage I have. Anyway, it reportedly was having scale problems with no softener or scale shield installed in an area of town that has very hard water. I have had no service requests for any residential unit. It became alarming to the point that I called Noritz to inquire about my status as a service provider, they informed me that my status was fine and that there simply had been no service requests in my area.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I personally think the installation instruction manual is all you need to install a rinnai unit proper. Its not that difficult,just takes alittle time.


 
when I took the class that is pretty much what the rep did. He did a walkthrough of the installation manual then had us fill in the cards for the certification. I still have the manual floating around in my truck somewhere behind the seat.


----------

